

"Rare hardware malfunction" brings down Digital River, Directtrack networks   - fedos
http://www.startribune.com/business/140497143.html

======
fedos
Theories abound as to what is really happening.
<http://maxstiegemeier.com/digital-river-server-blackout/>

~~~
jrockway
That article doesn't really say anything at all. He harassed some employee who
wouldn't comment, that's all.

As for redundancy, yes, that's a good idea, but there is a lot that can go
wrong even if you've planned for redundancy. Have you ever yanked a disk out
of your RAID setup during peak load? Why not, don't trust the redundancy? And
that's why things break, even if the architecture is designed not to.

------
dmboyd
My only exposure to digital river has been attempting to purchase windows
anytime upgrades. I say attempt, as the process just doesn't work.

Its pretty surprising that Microsoft (who run a reasonably functional store on
xbox) cant figure out how to run their own online store.

------
frankydp
Was it just me or was that article written by a bot? The entire piece just
doesn't seem to flow or fit together. Cant really put my finger on it, but it
is almost like it was written by a non native speaker.

